# New Bumper Boys



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have to say that I am impressed with the upgrades that Bumper Boy has made to their launchers. The highlights: removing the .22 blank is a ton easier and safer especially when you are attempting to remove a live one; the cocking mechanism is a ton easier to pull back and lock into place, the older models you had to put some serious pull on them for them to lock back; the advanced sound seems a ton louder than what I remember; they modified the stakes for the launcher frame, ton nicer and stronger; the new bumber design, holly smoke I have to put these bumpers away because both dogs want to carry them into their kennels when we load up at the end of the training session, the love them; also I was using yellow blanks and it seems the new bumbers just fly, holly crud, I use to be able to play with my BB in the front yard, can't do that now, I almost took out the neighbors windshield!  I was also unable to run an under the arc poison bird type of blind with the older models, I couldn't get the seperation I was comfortable with. The only other thing that can get Flash going like live flyers and a full training setup is the Bumper Boy launcher....I like them a ton. 


Thanks Aaron for kicking some butt for me, Flash looke good this weekend and I feel confident going to this upcoming weekend tests!

FOM


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)




----------

